# Dyeing- Over dyeing yarn



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

I had dyed 2 skeins awhile back. Wasn't really happy with them, so decided to over dye them. Think I like them much better. What do you think?


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I like your over dye job! What did you use to dye it?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful.....they were nice before but now are really pretty. The colors are radiant.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice colors. ... :sm24:


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow! Impressively better!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Wonderful. yes I think they look much more interesting, and want to know what dye you used. I have a skein of blah pink that I want to overdye with 2 other colors, making long color runs. I use Kool Aid. I must get to that - another goal to chart for this year. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

2nd time around is the charm! Great job. Enjoy using it now!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes, I like the stronger colours the overdying has given.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

They look great, love the turquoise one.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I like that you didn't give up with something you created but weren't satisfied with. And clearly were rewarded for the effort!


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Great overdye. Love the new colors


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Love the new colors. You did a great job.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes! I really like them better now!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Overdue does it!


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

I used Jacquard Acid Dyes, the original dye job was food coloring.


SometimesaKnitter said:


> I like your over dye job! What did you use to dye it?


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Love the turquoise. Yellow isn't really my colour,but it has come out well.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

The colors just pop now. I especially like the turquoise one. The acid dyes give much more vibrant colors.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

The coloring is so much richer.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice. Overdyeing is a big part of one of my techniques


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

The overdyed yarns just have a lot more personality! :sm02:


----------

